# Antony Anatolev?



## Franc0 (Sep 30, 2004)

My 1st exposure to RMA's was from a former Russian Airborne H2H instructor named Antony Anatolev. I thought his knife fighting video was totally different from what I had seen up to that time (1991). I heard he had gone into a more religeous type of lifestyle, but couldn't get any details. Has anyone here ever heard of him, or knows what he's up to these days? Any websites? Thanks.
F.M.


----------



## Arthur (Sep 30, 2004)

Hey MF,

https://maxvps001.maximumasp.com/v001u23zac/Tao/Index.asp

Two towns over from my school. His original location, when he was martial focused was only 2 blocks from my current school. Its a small world afterall;-)

Arthur


----------



## RMACKD (Sep 30, 2004)

Sorry if this is a bit off topic but after doing some research it seems that in Russia they seem to be preserving the combat apsect of tma's the rest of the world forgot. They seem to focus on the combat aspect of the oriental arts that is dying on even in the arts home countries. This website is a good example, they do no kata, training is done at full contact and they practice in every range against one unarmed attacker to several unarmed and armed attackers. Anyways did you say he has videos? Do you know where I can buy them? Happy training everyone.


----------



## Franc0 (Oct 1, 2004)

Arthur, thanks buddy. I'm gonna contact him and see if he still offers the old tapes like the one I showed you when you last visited.
RMACKD, the video I had was an old one that emphasised the military type applications of knife defense. It was a gift from someone I met at a SOF convention many moons ago. I let someone borrow it and I havent got it back yet. I'll e-mail the guy today and bug him to send it back. If it comes, then possibly i could make a copy for ya.
FM


----------

